# Where to go from here?



## Daniel_H (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi guys, not posted in a long time. always lurking though.

basically its now time for me to cut, well after Christmas/New Year anyways.

the background info, and what you need to know... i'm 6ft 1, a year and a half ago roughly, i was 9stone odd, medically classed as anorexic.

now a year and a half later, sitting firmly at 14stone, on an empty stomach, but carrying too much fat for my liking. i just wanted to put on as much weight as possible as quick as possible, its now time to try and tone up and see what i am carrying

underneath this fairly hefty layer of fat. Thankfully, the old man is a body builder himself and used to compete, so been training with him down at the gym since march/april, but as always, you always clash, so other opinions are always welcome.

the diet, i have no problem admitting, its balls. very balls. but i am making do and trying to make of it what i can and trying to improve as i go. for the 'bulking' diet, i was consuming 4000 calories a day roughly,

NOW

i want to consume 3000-3500 of 'clean' foods, and try not to lose too much size. the problem is what i have worked out, is no where near enough, only 2600 calories roughly. i'm going to type up what i have came up with.

i'm hoping some of you could critic it, and throw in a few suggestions?!

Dan


----------



## Daniel_H (Jun 8, 2010)

The 'new' diet - shakes are just standard whey. this will be pretty much day in day out, and again, i know its bad, but my diet is very limited as of yet, i am working on improving it though 

breakfast - Weetabix 3 or 4 and a shake (2 scoops)

snack - 1/2 bag of cashews

Lunch - Tuna Sandwich

Snack - 1/2 bag cashews

Pre workout shake (2scoops)

Post workout shake (2scoops)

Dinner - Stirfry - 100-250g rice (not sure what i can manage as of yet) and 100-200g of chicken breast (again not sure what i can stomach in one go)

Snack - fruit of some form or another

the macros for this

Calories	2684 Protein 246 Carbs 221 Fat 93.5 all in grams

as you can see, way below my target of 3000-3500, any suggestions of stuff i could do/introduce?


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Nuts and dry fruit are an easy way - small and calorie dense! (I see you already eat nuts - eat more :thumb: )

Also, you could consider using a table spoon of olive oil in your shakes?

Drink and use as much whole milk as you can!

3 relatively easy and tasty ways to add good cals right there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Evo and Boiled eggs.

Maybe add another meal in after dinner? 200g of chicken youll be fine with, but the 250g of rice will be a bloater, get some veg in there with some evo and youll find your cals


----------



## Daniel_H (Jun 8, 2010)

Need2Grow said:


> Nuts and dry fruit are an easy way - small and calorie dense! (I see you already eat nuts - eat more :thumb: )
> 
> Also, you could consider using a table spoon of olive oil in your shakes?
> 
> ...


thanks for the input!  yeh, currently eating plenty of cashews, going through about 270g per day as of now(two 135g tesco value bags)! Same with the milk, drinking 2-3 litres a day (including the milk in the shakes)

the EVOO i did consider, as i did with the extra fruit, but what worries me is the extra carbs and fat. trying to keep fat as low as possible and carbs below the protein intake.

or have i just got the thinking all wrong, and would adding said things be ok in a 'cutting diet'?



Dave said:


> Evo and Boiled eggs.
> 
> Maybe add another meal in after dinner? 200g of chicken youll be fine with, but the 250g of rice will be a bloater, get some veg in there with some evo and youll find your cals


cheers! as for the eggs though, with me wanting to keep the fat low, would they be a wise choice, or am i just thinking too much into it and having stupid ocd thoughts about wanting the fat sub 100g per day?

another meal, i could possibly do, but it would be pretty much straight before bed(after travelling home, normally dont have my dinner until around 7/8pm with bed being around 11pm), so dont know what would be wise to have?

thanks again guys


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't worry about fat, fat wont make you any fatter than other foods as long as it fits in your daily kcals!

I'm currently doing a keto diet where 2/3 of my daily cals are fat - I'm down 10lb in two days! (mostly water weight however)


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Healthy fats are very important for muscle building aswell, in fact it is vital to natural test production!


----------



## Daniel_H (Jun 8, 2010)

Need2Grow said:


> Healthy fats are very important for muscle building aswell, in fact it is vital to natural test production!


i agree, but is there not a point where there can be too much healthy fats that its counter-productive?

if i add a couple tbsp's to each shake that would give me an extra 85g of fat, and about 840 calories

so the new daily total would be - in grams

Calories	3524 Protein 246 Carbs 221 Fat 178

just looking at that fat figure makes me think twice about it, it just seems too much fat for trying to clean up the diet and cut out the fat, or again is it just me thinking too much into it?


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Fat is the most calorie dense food so it is good to bump up the daily totals.

If you are eating at or below maintenance cals than it is just burned for fuel same as carbs. Fat will not contribute to fat gain any more than carbs will imo.

One thing though, 3000-3500 looks more like bulking cals to me, I'm currently cutting on 1800-2100! But if it works for you, fair enough. Your lucky you can eat more than me haha


----------



## Daniel_H (Jun 8, 2010)

Need2Grow said:


> Fat is the most calorie dense food so it is good to bump up the daily totals.
> 
> If you are eating at or below maintenance cals than it is just burned for fuel same as carbs. Fat will not contribute to fat gain any more than carbs will imo.
> 
> One thing though, 3000-3500 looks more like bulking cals to me, I'm currently cutting on 1800-2100! But if it works for you, fair enough. Your lucky you can eat more than me haha


Ahh thanks for that, think I will go with 1 tbsp per shake just to start with as that will keep the calories above 3000 and the fat under 150g. Maybe changing the EVVO for eggs on certain days, just see how I'm feeling! Haha, I think I would die of starvation going that low on cals! I was actually consuming over 5k per day the past couple months, dropped it to around 4-4.5k for now and sitting fairly steadily at 88/89kg. So I'm hoping I see some progress at 3k, especially seeing as I will introduce cardio too! Not looking forward to that though Hah.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

119 calories buddy from 1 table spoon of EVOO its been a lifesaver for me on my cutting diet this year


----------



## Daniel_H (Jun 8, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> 119 calories buddy from 1 table spoon of EVOO its been a lifesaver for me on my cutting diet this year


Yeh, I think I need to stop worrying about the fat as its all coming from decent sources. I'll try adding a tbsp to each of the shakes when the 'diet' kicks in, see how I get on!


----------

